# High ESB bill - discovering possible reason



## Havana (16 Feb 2009)

Hi - not sure if this is the right forum to post this- please move if not.

I have recently moved into a new apartment (new to me at least). I'm concerned about my last couple of ESB bills - they are about twice as much as my last place. This apartment has the same heating (storage) and water heating system as my previous place. I can't see any major increase in my electricity usage/.

I'm wondering if the increases in my bills could be down to the water. The water from the tap is scalding - even the water in the cold taps is warm. The system seems to make a lot more noise than the last one - and I assume it only heats the water for the same length of time ( its already heating when I get up in the morning.) I have never experienced water so hot coming from a tap.

I have been on to ESB and they have suggested a meter test which I will do but just wondering if anyone could shed light on it. It's a Quartz E7 water heater and is preset to come on in the morning so I have no idea how to change the settings.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mommah (16 Feb 2009)

Are you comparing like with like.
I find my gas/esb bills vary hugely seasonally.

Sounds like the thermostat in your water heater might be gone...therefore the heater doesn't cut out when it reaches the required temperature.

Contact the landlord and ask him to get a plumber out...


----------



## Havana (16 Feb 2009)

Isuppose I'm not comparing like with like in the sense that I don't have bills from this time last year but my bills in the last place were fairly standard. Also I'm on the monthly equaliser and the monthly payment for this apartment based on the last few months is double the monthly payment in the last place.

I'll do the meter test as they described and then get on to the landlord.

Thanks


----------



## chrisboy (16 Feb 2009)

the thermostat on the water is set too high, as you seem to be using night rate electricity, it could simply be a case of lowering the temperature on the stat in the immersion element..


----------



## Havana (16 Feb 2009)

Thanks - is that something I can do myself? Where  would I find that in the immersion?


----------



## minkydog (16 Feb 2009)

Go to the immersion and make sure the electricity is switched off to the tank first. At the top of the tank you will find something that looks like a small aluminium cup with the wire from the switch going into it. Remove this cup by unscrewing a small ball nut which attaches the cup to the tank. When you do this you will see a little dial inside with the numbers 50,60,70,80 90 on it. There will be an arrow pointing to one of these numbers, I would say 90 in your case. Take a small screwdriver and turn the dial down to say 60 and replace all hardware. see how you get on after a few days and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Havana (17 Feb 2009)

Thanks a million. Have identified all you have explained. Will try it tomorrow when not so tired thanks again


----------



## Fnergg (18 Feb 2009)

Havana said:


> ....I have been on to ESB and they have suggested a meter test which I will do but just wondering if anyone could shed light on it...




Almost certainly it is a problem with your water heater. Forget about the meter test. There is nothing wrong with the meter. Electricity meters have a worldwide reputation for accuracy. They tend to slow down a tad with age (20+ years) but that is in the customer's favour. The new digital meters that are now being installed are probably even more accurate than the old analogue ones.

There are exceptional situations where meters malfunction but when they do they either stop recording altogether (the most common failure) or else being over-recording to a ridiculous degree. These faults are *extremely* rare. To all intents and purposes customers can have 100% confidence in the accuracy of their electricity meters.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

Storage Heaters are also very costly, I have them in my own house and hate them.


----------



## sfag (26 Feb 2009)

could be your water heatin is never switching off. Put it on a timer.


----------



## Lara (15 Oct 2009)

Hi there,
having the exact same problem with the E7 heater- did turning down the temperature help with your bills Havana.
Thanks 
Lara


----------

